# Chaval de 15 años os enseña en 1 minuto cómo debéis tratar a las PUTAS POSTPAGO



## Gurney (19 Dic 2022)

Pues eso, como a la basura que son





Sólo sirven para lo que pone en la camiseta


----------



## CliffUnger2 (19 Dic 2022)

Ni puta idea de lo que dicen.


----------



## Terminus (19 Dic 2022)

Puto crack


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (19 Dic 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Ni puta idea de lo que dicen.



- ¿Sabes?, no tenía ni idea de que iba a estar aquí sentado hablándole a una panda de analfabetos que no saben ni leer, pero-

+ Tienes literalmente quince años, ¿tú qué sabrás?

- ¿Sabes leer?

+ Sí, sé leer.

- Dime diez libros.

+ ... ¿va en serio?

- Sí, 100% en serio. Dime diez libros.

+ Bueno, he leído "_Juego de tronos_", estoy obsesionada con, osea, la serie de "Crepúsculo"..."Juego de tronos", la serie-

- ¿Cómo se titula el libro? No se titula "Juego de tronos".

* ¿Qué habías dicho antes?

- Ella está intentando inventarse una sarta de tonterías. No puede decir ni un sólo libro.

+ (Buscando en Google) Déjame-déjame enseñarte la serie ya que no me crees. Te lo mostraré porque no me crees.

- El libro se titula "Canción de hielo y fuego" antes de que quedes en ridículo buscando el nombre del libro. ¡Ella ni siquiera pudo darme el nombre de un solo libro! No sabe leer, claramente es una analfabeta.

+ ¿Qué clase de-?

- Nos estamos saliendo del tema. ¿Puedes nombrar diez libros? No, no cambies de tema.

+ No, no, no, no, no. ¡Tú estás cambiando de tema!

- Yo pregunté primero. Diez libros.

+ Tú estás cambiando de tema.

- Vale, TRES libros.

+ ¿Tres? Vale, la serie de "Juego de tronos"-

- No es un libro.

+ -la serie de "Crepúsculo". ¡Sí es un libro! Es un libro.

- ¿Sabes? No tengo tiempo para seguir escuchando este sinsentido hedonista de esta gente que no sabe ni leer. Son unos completos analfabetos y sus cabezas están completamente vacías. Así que me voy, gracias por invitarme esta noche.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (19 Dic 2022)

Brutalísimo.


----------



## porromtrumpero (19 Dic 2022)

hay que irse casi a poco despues de la marca de 1 hora








Quién es Matan Even, el joven del extraño mensaje sobre Bill Clinton en The Game Awards 2022


¿Bill Clinton qué?




www.gamerfocus.co


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

BEANER
grease ball
SPIC
espalda mojada


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Mother of God, es 100% super fluent y habla como gangster de Honduras


----------



## Abrojo (19 Dic 2022)

Llegará lejos


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Llegará lejos



sin duda
y ese chico NO es *virgen*


----------



## Hamazo (19 Dic 2022)

Si echarais un ojo de vez en cuando a redes como tiktok (infecta, mierda, puterio etc) . veréis que cada vez más las tías se quejan que los tíos le pregunten el que ofrecen ellas y derivados.

Lo mejor de todo es que se me está extendiendo entre tíos de todo tipo de edades.


----------



## Don Silverstein (19 Dic 2022)

Si que le ha afectado al hijo de Cristiano lo de ayer, hasta ha ganado años en 1 día.


----------



## FOYETE (19 Dic 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Llegará lejos



A lo que va a llegar es al suicidio.


----------



## medion_no (19 Dic 2022)

Madre mia el crio.


----------



## medion_no (19 Dic 2022)

FOYETE dijo:


> A lo que va a llegar es al suicidio.



Pues con 15 años ya le suda la polla todo.


----------



## WasP (19 Dic 2022)

Hay que tener cuidado con los ídolos que se encumbran, y ese tio tiene algo que da mal rollo, tiene cara de villano de marvel o dc


----------



## Eremita (19 Dic 2022)

Aquí su homólogo estaría huelebragueando hasta la náusea, tirado de rodillas en el suelo.


----------



## Cens0r (19 Dic 2022)

Se ha colado. El primer libro de la serie Canción de hielo y fuego se llama Juego de tronos. Lo que pasa es que la tipa es más tonta que mi polla, estaba pensando en la serie de televisión, y carece de habilidades intelectuales para pensar y expresarse bajo presión.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (19 Dic 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Hay que tener cuidado con los ídolos que se encumbran, y ese tio tiene algo que da mal rollo, tiene cara de villano de marvel o dc



Es un bromista, sin más. Está imitando la voz y los gestos de no recuerdo cuál político estadounidense y se está riendo en la cara de todos los adultos que le prestan atención. 

Y es normal lo de la cara de villano, parece ser que es judío.


----------



## Catalinius (19 Dic 2022)

Un simplón con media pilila y dos pelos en cada egg.


----------



## UNGERN (19 Dic 2022)

El detalle es que él le pide títulos de libros y ella le da títulos de series. Que los libros existen pero ésta solo debe haberlos visto en fotografías.

¿Alguien sabe de donde es el acento del chaval?


----------



## Trejo (19 Dic 2022)

Yo ya tenía muy caladas a las mujeres cuando él ni siquiera era un espermatozoide en los huevos de su padre.


----------



## qbit (19 Dic 2022)

Ahora falta que aprendan a hablar.


----------



## Mike Littoris (19 Dic 2022)

Pero quien es este puto crack!?!?!?!?!?! Mis dieses


----------



## Iuris Tantum (19 Dic 2022)

Un gitano que habla inglés.


----------



## Hamtel (19 Dic 2022)

Porn star


----------



## CliffUnger2 (19 Dic 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> - ¿Sabes?, no tenía ni idea de que iba a estar aquí sentado hablándole a una panda de analfabetos que no saben ni leer, pero-
> 
> + Tienes literalmente quince años, ¿tú qué sabrás?
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias!


----------



## Murnau (19 Dic 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Se ha colado. El primer libro de la serie Canción de hielo y fuego se llama Juego de tronos. Lo que pasa es que la tipa es más tonta que mi polla, estaba pensando en la serie de televisión, y carece de habilidades intelectuales para pensar y expresarse bajo presión.



Podría ser un truco. Yo una vez le dije a un tio que sabía que era subnormal "ese no ganó el campeonato de karate, sino de kickboxing, eres un ignorante en este tema, mejor te callas", sabiendo que lo que había dicho era al revés, pero el otro se calló, porque efectivamente lo había dicho de chiripa. Este puede haber dicho el título mal adrede para demostrar que precisamente la tia no sabe de lo que habla desde el primer libro. Es decir, está insegura sobre lo que dice, porque en realidad no controla sobre lo que dice.

Aprovecho para decir que las tias suelen decir el niño del pijama de rayas, 50 sombras de grey, o lo que esté en las listas para idiotas en ese momento.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (19 Dic 2022)

El.chaval tiene alma de curentañero parado.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Dic 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Ni puta idea de lo que dicen.




Ni yo ni tampoco me interesa saberlo, solo entré por si habían puesto sangre, tetas o las dos cosas a la vez...

Visto que no lo han hecho pues me largo de este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## Komanche O_o (19 Dic 2022)

Cuñado a los 15 años....


----------



## Ancient Warrior (19 Dic 2022)

Esta será la ley de mercado a futuro ..el que quiera carne que pague ....las tías muy buenas se volverán escorts de una u otra manera y al que no le guste...que se vuelva monje o vaya por la chavala normalita .


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (19 Dic 2022)

Este es el chaval que se coló en los Game Awards hace 10 días y se puso a soltar paridas después de entregar el premio al juego del año.


----------



## Sonico (19 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Pues eso, como a la basura que son
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ella será puta, pero el chaval no representa la inteligencia humana precisamente.
Por cierto, tiene un acento rarillo. Y si necesita a una mujer inteligente para follar, mejor que se haga una manuela. Chorradas.


----------



## Play_91 (19 Dic 2022)

He visto mucho alfa en la ESO que acabó betaizado y empujando carritos.
Tu deja que empiece relación de pareja con alguna tóxica vas a ver el proceso de betaización.


----------



## Killuminatis (19 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Pues eso, como a la basura que son
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajajja, al revés!
Muestra perfectamente los problemas hombre vs mujer actuales.
El chavalín es un intelectual y ella lleva una camiseta que pone "Porn Star"

No hay nada mas que decir.


----------



## Killuminatis (19 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Esta será la ley de mercado a futuro ..el que quiera carne que pague ....las tías muy buenas se volverán escorts de una u otra manera y al que no le guste...que se vuelva monje o vaya por la chavala normalita .



Sería la evolución lógica del asunto.
Ayer mismamente un colega decía que Pasión era un Tinder cobrando. 
Y ya que hoy día son tan putas, llegará el momento que se darán cuenta que mejor cobrar por ello.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (19 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Un simplón con media pilila y dos pelos en cada egg.



Para ser un simplón ha dejado a la princesa porn Star a la altura de la economía de España.

Dime¿ Como la calificaría a ella? Y eso que no es rubia.


----------



## mikiflush (19 Dic 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Ni puta idea de lo que dicen.



Se queja de estar sentado junto a una manada de iletradas. La putita le responde, a grandes rasgos, que ella lee y le echa en cara que él tiene 15 años. A lo que el chaval le pide que cite 10 libros.

Ahí cortocircuita (¿juego de tronos es un libro?) y la pilla con el carrito de los helados. Le dice, vale, dime 3 libros... el ridículo y su cabeza en bandeja de plata.

Que esperamos de una tonta que lleva una camiseta de porn star? pues eso, que enseñe las teticas, para otra cosa no vale.


----------



## BigJoe (19 Dic 2022)

Vaya, me he topado con este hilo mientras estaba indagando sobre la remota posibilidad de una conexión Lovecraft-Tolkien y si alguna vez pudieron haberse llegado a conocer, después de todo Tolkien nació dos años después que el americano


----------



## Burbujarras (19 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Pues eso, como a la basura que son
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Estáis surtidos, Kirk Cameron, Jordan Peterson, LtCorbis, Kanye West y ahora un nene que si una chortina no lee libros, que si son todos malvados y satánicos según los cánones de la fachuzada. Ni juguete roto ni cuñao ni ná eh


----------



## vinavil (19 Dic 2022)

Tenemos una nueva Greta Thunberg:













Who is Matan Even?


In this article, you'll learn who is Matan Even, his social media platforms, and his political views.




www.followchain.org


----------



## ray merryman (19 Dic 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Hay que tener cuidado con los ídolos que se encumbran, y ese tio tiene algo que da mal rollo, tiene cara de villano de marvel o dc



Tiene pinta de que todo está organizado con la china analfabeta y el negro callado.
Parece que toca crear nuevos ídolos para polarizar más la sociedad.
Eso sí,el chaval es todo un crack.


----------



## WasP (20 Dic 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que todo está organizado con la china analfabeta y el negro callado.
> Parece que toca crear nuevos ídolos para polarizar más la sociedad.
> Eso sí,el chaval es todo un crack.



Como ya han comentado arriba, nada es casual...


----------



## Antisocialista (20 Dic 2022)

C4574 5vp3r10r 513nd0 7r0ll34d4 p


----------



## FOYETE (20 Dic 2022)

Antisocialista dijo:


> C4574 5vp3r10r 513nd0 7r0ll34d4 p



7v pv74 m4dr3


----------



## AmericanSamoa (20 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que hay subtítulos porque no se le entiende una puta mierda. ¿De dónde es? ¿Espagueti? Por cómo se come la letra hache, lo parece.

Yo ni sabía que 'Game of thrones' es un libro.


----------



## Turbomax (20 Dic 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Ni puta idea de lo que dicen.



Pues que lischten Bukxs!!!


----------



## WasP (20 Dic 2022)

FOYETE dijo:


> 7v pv74 m4dr3



h0L4 mVND0


----------



## ossirunne (20 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Un simplón con media pilila y dos pelos en cada egg.




!a fregar!


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿De dónde es?



BEANER
GREASE BALL
DAGO
SPIC
WET BACK


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> ¿ Como la calificaría a ella? Y eso que no es rubia.



Chick whore


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe de donde es el acento del chaval?



Centroamerica


BEANER
GREASE BALL
DAGO
SPIC
WET BACK


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Dic 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Yo ya tenía muy caladas a las mujeres cuando él ni siquiera era un espermatozoide en los huevos de su padre.



Querrás decir un óvulo en los ovarios de su madre, machista de mierda.


----------



## .AzaleA. (20 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Pues eso, como a la basura que son
> 
> 
> 
> ...






PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> - ¿Sabes?, no tenía ni idea de que iba a estar aquí sentado hablándole a una panda de analfabetos que no saben ni leer, pero-
> 
> + Tienes literalmente quince años, ¿tú qué sabrás?
> 
> ...





Joer, va sin EGO el chaval, ni nada, jaja. ¿Quién es?¿Un intelectualillo precoz asociado a mensa, o ké ase?


----------



## Jonny Favourite (20 Dic 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Joer, va sin EGO el chaval, ni nada, jaja. ¿Quién es?¿Un intelectualillo precoz asociado a mensa, o ké ase?



Hombre, al lado de la moza, podría pasar por premio Nobel desde luego.


----------



## Digamelon (20 Dic 2022)

Leer libros está sobrevalorado.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (20 Dic 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> - ¿Sabes?, no tenía ni idea de que iba a estar aquí sentado hablándole a una panda de analfabetos que no saben ni leer, pero-
> 
> + Tienes literalmente quince años, ¿tú qué sabrás?
> 
> ...



Jolín, pues mi hermano sí hubiese salido airoso. Dejando de lado que él es hombre y esas son mujeres, pero mi hermano aprendió a leer muy pronto, y desde los cinco años siempre leía, ha leído muchos libros en su vida, sin que nadie se lo mandase. De pequeño, la biblioteca del pueblo le dio un premio porque era el niño que más leía; ahora tiene 64 años.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (20 Dic 2022)

Una pequeña rata "narizotas" que tiene el ego muy subido porque su "pueblo" controla el mundo, eso le da mucha falsa confianza. A ver si le da una repentitis antes de que crezca y se reproduzca.


----------



## XRL (20 Dic 2022)

ese será de familia millonaria para tener ese ego con 15 años y meterse en estos eventos


----------



## lostsoul242 (20 Dic 2022)

Ese es el cani tarado de lo de "Bill Clinton" en los Game Awards 2022 . Se colo en la entrega del premio final y solto una serie de gilipolleces .
Por cierto "Juego de Tronos" es el nombre del primer libro de la serie "Cancion de Hielo y Fuego" , la puti tenia razon . Se ha marcado un Manzanas Traigo y la puti lo humillo .


----------



## Archimanguina (20 Dic 2022)

Cuando abres un libro se te cierra un coño.

Todavia no lo sabe, lo aprendera a palos como todos.


----------



## medion_no (20 Dic 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Ese es el cani tarado de lo de "Bill Clinton" en los Game Awards 2022 . Se colo en la entrega del premio final y solto una serie de gilipolleces .
> Por cierto "Juego de Tronos" es el nombre del primer libro de la serie "Cancion de Hielo y Fuego" , la puti tenia razon . Se ha marcado un Manzanas Traigo y la puti lo humillo .



La puti no sabia ni de que estaba hablando, obviamente...


----------



## Julc (20 Dic 2022)

Como si hace 30 años la mayoría pudiese nombrarte 10 libros.
Lo único que está claro, es que el getano ese no se va a follar a Chun-Li


----------



## GatoAzul (20 Dic 2022)

Ese chaval parece más una chica bigotuda haciéndose pasar por un muchacho forzando voz profunda.
Creo que se la está pegando a muchos.


----------



## Jebediah (20 Dic 2022)

Cómo me pone la chinita con su cabeza vacía y todo.


----------



## lurker (20 Dic 2022)

Menudo retrasado, Juego de Tronos sí es un libro: el primero de la saga de Canción de Hielo y Fuego.


----------



## bondiappcc (20 Dic 2022)

Crónicas mermadas afirman que el chiquillo lenguaraz es nieto del Puma.


----------



## serie de netflix (20 Dic 2022)

Hamazo dijo:


> Si echarais un ojo de vez en cuando a redes como tiktok (infecta, mierda, puterio etc) . veréis que cada vez más las tías se quejan que los tíos le pregunten el que ofrecen ellas y derivados.
> 
> Lo mejor de todo es que se me está extendiendo entre tíos de todo tipo de edades.



cuanta, pero CUANTA NUTRICION

y 0 pena las mujeras

aparte de que de buscan la ruina son parasitas full y medio mongolas


----------



## HaCHa (20 Dic 2022)

La cruda realidad es que casi todos vosotros seríais incapaces de dar el título de diez libros que no fueran de putas gilipolleces, o de los que os obligaron a leer para que encima no entendierais una mierda.


----------



## serie de netflix (20 Dic 2022)

lurker dijo:


> Menudo retrasado, Juego de Tronos sí es un libro: el primero de la saga de Canción de Hielo y Fuego.



La mujera del video se refiere a la saga

pero cada libro tiene su nombre




es como yo te digo "me he leido la trilogia marciana" (de kim stanley) y me quedo tan ancho

dicha trilogia esta compuesta por los libros marte rojo, marte verde y marte azul que son los nombres de cada libro




o mira por no hablar de libros, hablemos de juegos

"he jugado el resident evil" vale pero CUAL DE ELLOS porque esta el 0, 1, 2, 3, code veronica, 4, 5, outbreak, 2RE, 3RE, Village, 7, Revelations, 6, Dead Aim, 1 Remake... mira si hay juegos... del "resident evil"

que el primer libro se llame a secas pues mira pura potra pero desde luego no lo ha hecho porque lo sepa (que esto tmb pasa muchas veces, el primer "lo que sea" es el nombre a secas)


----------



## Sonico (20 Dic 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que todo está organizado con la china analfabeta y el negro callado.
> Parece que toca crear nuevos ídolos para polarizar más la sociedad.
> Eso sí,el chaval es todo un crack.



Totalmente. El chaval no sé si es un crack pero no termina de convencerme.
Y no sólo polarizar, también controlar y cerrar foros. 
Ahí queda.


----------



## eltonelero (20 Dic 2022)

Sobre la tia y juego de tronos (o la saga de SOIAF) dudo que se haya leido siquiera un libro.
Yo no me imagino a la tipica zoomer she/her que se pega media vida en redes sociales leyendo el. primer libro.
A lo sumo se lo habrá comprado, y leido unos cuantos capítulos hasta aburrirse.
Además cuando le preguntaron 10 libros empezó con las sagas mas mainstreams... creia que iba a decir tambien 100 sombras de grey..


----------



## Pajirri (20 Dic 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Yo ya tenía muy caladas a las mujeres cuando él ni siquiera era un espermatozoide en los huevos de su padre.



será en los huevos de su awelo...


----------



## Eigentum (20 Dic 2022)

Lo peor de todo, es que los libros son puta mierda fantasiosa que no aporta nada, yo tengo varios familiares que es IMPRESIONANTE lo mucho que leen, pero son libros de mierda con dragones y vampiros, romances y estupideces.

Cuando salen conversaciones serias y de verdad, se nota quien se leyó 2000 libros estúpidos y quien apenas se ha leído 15 libros sobre economía, política, historia, sociología.

Uno de mis libros favoritos, fue la biografía de Hernán Cortés, Juan de Miralles, si mal no recuerdo me lo recomendó hace mucho alguien en este foro.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (20 Dic 2022)

Apesta a Narigudo, o a puesto por los narigudos


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (20 Dic 2022)

Vaya crack, basao y rojopastilleao al máximo  

La chinita tras levantarse de la silla probablemente tuvo que ir a cambiarse las bragas empapadas de flujo.


----------



## Th89 (20 Dic 2022)

Lo gracioso es que el putón no iba mal, Juego de Tronos es el primer libro de la saga, si hubiera hecho algo más, aparte de ver la serie mientras se la chupaba a su Johnny, al menos le habría sacado los libros que componen la saga


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Cuando abres un libro se te cierra un coño.
> 
> Todavia no lo sabe, lo aprendera a palos como todos.



Exacto


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Dic 2022)

De una mujer solo se le pide el coño terso, dejaos de rollos de libros y chorradas. Los cuales tampoco valen para nada.


----------



## Catalinius (20 Dic 2022)

ossirunne dijo:


> !a fregar!



Ese no vale ni para fregar


----------



## Catalinius (20 Dic 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Para ser un simplón ha dejado a la princesa porn Star a la altura de la economía de España.
> 
> Dime¿ Como la calificaría a ella? Y eso que no es rubia.



Otra exhicionista más, ambos lerdos ejemplos de la actual juventud, simplemente con estar allí haciendo el memo ya se definen


----------



## Patito Feo (20 Dic 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Ni puta idea de lo que dicen.



Ya somos dos. La deriva anglofona de Burbuja es preocupante. Ya no formamos parte del Imperio Español ?


----------



## BigJoe (20 Dic 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Estáis surtidos, Kirk Cameron, Jordan Peterson, LtCorbis, Kanye West y ahora un nene que si una chortina no lee libros, que si son todos malvados y satánicos según los cánones de la fachuzada. Ni juguete roto ni cuñao ni ná eh



¿Jodan Peterson "facha"? Eres un meme andante.


----------



## Biluao (20 Dic 2022)

¿Este quién es? ¿un franquiciado del pequeño Nicolás?...


----------



## vinavil (20 Dic 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Cómo me pone la chinita con su cabeza vacía y todo.








No habrá leído un libro pero de tonta no tiene un pelo.

Los del final de la mesa (que parecen ser YouTubers) defienden que sin pasta no tienes nada que hacer. La china dice que quiere ganar dinero para comprar propiedades y hacer rica a su familia, y el marronido con acento fake (que debe ser de los del no tendrás nada y serás feliz) sale con el tema de los libros.


Un lumbreras


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Dic 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Hay que tener cuidado con los ídolos que se encumbran, y ese tio tiene algo que da mal rollo, tiene cara de villano de marvel o dc



Algo de cara del típico que acaba yendo a un instituto o una universidad armado hasta las cejas y montando un tiroteo, tiene


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (20 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> De una mujer solo se le pide el coño terso, dejaos de rollos de libros y chorradas. Los cuales tampoco valen para nada.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Dic 2022)

Eigentum dijo:


> Lo peor de todo, es que los libros son puta mierda fantasiosa que no aporta nada, yo tengo varios familiares que es IMPRESIONANTE lo mucho que leen, pero son libros de mierda con dragones y vampiros, romances y estupideces.
> 
> Cuando salen conversaciones serias y de verdad, se nota quien se leyó 2000 libros estúpidos y quien apenas se ha leído 15 libros sobre economía, política, historia, sociología.
> 
> Uno de mis libros favoritos, fue la biografía de Hernán Cortés, Juan de Miralles, si mal no recuerdo me lo recomendó hace mucho alguien en este foro.



La obra literaria más grande de España va sobre un tipo que lee novela fantasiosa y se vuelve majara

Con su amor platónico, su colega gordo y calvo y un montón de movidas

Pero de follar poco

Y se le podría ubicar en una doritocueva y decir que cada vez que ve gigantes o molinos es porque se pone a jugar al wow o se mete en el metaverso fumao de porros


----------



## Jebediah (20 Dic 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> No habrá leído un libro pero de tonta no tiene un pelo.
> 
> Los del final de la mesa (que parecen ser YouTubers) defienden que sin pasta no tienes nada que hacer. La china dice que quiere ganar dinero para comprar propiedades y hacer rica a su familia, y el marronido con acento fake (que debe ser de los del no tendrás nada y serás feliz) sale con el tema de los libros.
> 
> ...



Al tema, ¿Nombre de la hembra? Es para un amigo.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (20 Dic 2022)

a la puta que cobra por sus servicios se le RES-PETA


----------



## Jonny Favourite (20 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> De una mujer solo se le pide el coño terso, dejaos de rollos de libros y chorradas. Los cuales tampoco valen para nada.



Diga hustec que sí. A ver si el Gobierno los prohíbe de una puta vez y los chavales se dedican a lo que da pasta de verdad: 

Ser tronistas.

¡Que ardan todos los putos libros!


----------



## vanderwilde (20 Dic 2022)

A las mujeres no les gustan que las traten bien.


----------



## todoayen (20 Dic 2022)

Ni el Kamasutra oyga!!!


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (20 Dic 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> No habrá leído un libro pero de tonta no tiene un pelo.
> 
> Los del final de la mesa (que parecen ser YouTubers) defienden que sin pasta no tienes nada que hacer. La china dice que quiere ganar dinero para comprar propiedades y hacer rica a su familia, y el marronido con acento fake (que debe ser de los del no tendrás nada y serás feliz) sale con el tema de los libros.
> 
> ...



los del fondo son 2 prostitutas filipinas y su chulo (el de la gorra)
la que no sabe leer justifica su zorrería diciendo que envía dinero a su familia pobre en filipinas, la típica excusa de puta


----------



## Herbert West (20 Dic 2022)

Está hablando alguien de 40 años en boca de un imberbe. Es como esas historias que cuentan, de casos de reencarnación.


----------



## miguel92 (20 Dic 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Se ha colado. El primer libro de la serie Canción de hielo y fuego se llama Juego de tronos. Lo que pasa es que la tipa es más tonta que mi polla, estaba pensando en la serie de televisión, y carece de habilidades intelectuales para pensar y expresarse bajo presión.



En inglés el título del primer libro es "A Game of Thrones", pero la serie de televisión se llama "Game of Thrones".


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Dic 2022)

miguel92 dijo:


> En inglés el título del primer libro es "A Game of Thrones", pero la serie se llama "Game of Thrones".



No.


----------



## miguel92 (20 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No.











A Game of Thrones - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Dic 2022)

miguel92 dijo:


> A Game of Thrones - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MienteS


----------



## ChortiHunter (20 Dic 2022)

Menuda grima, el gilipollas no se da cuenta que su opinión se la pasan por el culo. Muy literario dice ser el chaval pero no sabe leer su posición en le jerarquía. A sus supuestos 15 años ya va con 'pendientes', pelo de mujer y el ceño fruncido. A saber qué coño le habrá pasado en la vida para tener el ceño fruncido a esa edad. Quizás vivió rodeado de negros gangsters que le hacían mamar sus pollas a punta de pistola y se lo follaban sin condón, así que tuvo que adaptarse y tener pintas más de enfadado. Y esa obsesión con ser analfabeto... a lo mejor le han hecho bullying por ser panchito y no saber leer en ingles y le ha quedado una frustración, sed de venganza y un trauma del copón.


----------



## Eigentum (20 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> La obra literaria más grande de España va sobre un tipo que lee novela fantasiosa y se vuelve majara
> 
> Con su amor platónico, su colega gordo y calvo y un montón de movidas
> 
> ...



Pues ahora que lo dices...es que es de estar chalado para leer siempre ese tipo de mierdas, es casi tan malo como estar enganchado a mierdas de peliculas o series fantasiosas, por lo menos leer es bueno para la mente y bla bla bla, pero al final leer tanta mierda fantasiosa es malo para este mundo en el que vivimos además de poco útil comparado con un buen libro de ciencia, historia, economía. ¡Me hace mucha gracia cuando presumen las mujeres de leer más !!!!


----------



## Herbert West (20 Dic 2022)

Esa no parece postpago... Definitivamente no.


----------



## miguel92 (20 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> MienteS



Querría decir "la serie de televisión".


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Dic 2022)

Herbert West dijo:


> Esa no parece postpago... Definitivamente no.



Esa es de las que cobran por adelantado


----------



## Volkova (20 Dic 2022)

Se la chuparia en unos años


----------



## BogadeAriete (20 Dic 2022)

Puto Alfa superhombre en ciernes.
Aunque frente a una pverca con una camiseta que dice "soy una estrella porno", es facil...


----------



## UNGERN (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Centroamerica
> 
> 
> BEANER
> ...




Es que no le notaba el típico acento gangoso y nasal de los yanquis.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> Es que no le notaba el *típico acento gangoso *y nasal de los yanquis.



pero NO pronuncia las TES como ellos, las usa como ERES a la gringa
dice ile*re*rally(US) no, ili-TE-raly (UK)
los gringos suelen NO pronunciar las tés en medio de las palabras
wharever, no whaTever.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (20 Dic 2022)

el greto thumberg de los qñanoms


----------



## CiclopeBizco (20 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Pues eso, como a la basura que son
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las mujeres no tienen inquietudes, por eso nos superan en los estudios ya que no tienen nada que las distraiga.


----------



## soldadodedios (20 Dic 2022)

Enfrentarse a par de bimbos y par de raxets es facil


----------



## vinavil (20 Dic 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Ni puta idea de lo que dicen.





Sandeces, sobre todo "el listo".


----------



## vinavil (20 Dic 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Puto Alfa superhombre en ciernes.
> Aunque frente a una pverca con una camiseta que dice "soy una estrella porno", es facil...







Otro que no folla ni habla inglés.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (20 Dic 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Se ha colado. El primer libro de la serie Canción de hielo y fuego se llama Juego de tronos. Lo que pasa es que la tipa es más tonta que mi polla, estaba pensando en la serie de televisión, y carece de habilidades intelectuales para pensar y expresarse bajo presión.



Tampoco iba a pasar de ahí y de seguro no se ha leído una sola página


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (20 Dic 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Cuñado a los 15 años....



Como os jode un tío despierto a los planchabragas bebeperiodos así como a las putas analfabetas vientreseco de las que os hacéis rodear.


----------



## vinavil (20 Dic 2022)

Thomas Robert Malthus dijo:


> los del fondo son 2 prostitutas filipinas y su chulo (el de la gorra)
> la que no sabe leer justifica su zorrería diciendo que envía dinero a su familia pobre en filipinas, la típica excusa de puta






Para ser justos dicen ser "modelos de OnlyFans" ("el listo" dice que es Dios), lo de como de putas sean ya es elección personal. No sé si a lo largo del video especifican que se prostituyen "in the flesh" (no pienso tragarme un video entero de adolescentes soltando subnormalidades).

Me parece que en este hilo se está opinando en base a los comentarios traducidos al español en You Tube, que muy probablemente ha puesto él mismo o sus representantes.

No merece la pena perder ni cinco minutos viendo esa mierda.


----------



## Roberto Malone (20 Dic 2022)

Ahora se lleva mucho la pose de malote delante de las cámaras.


----------



## BogadeAriete (20 Dic 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Otro que no folla ni habla inglés.



Follo poco.
Hablo inglés nivel C1ademas esta subtitulado.
Payaso


----------



## vinavil (20 Dic 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Para ser justos dicen ser "modelos de OnlyFans" ("el listo" dice que es Dios), lo de como de putas sean ya es elección personal. No sé si a lo largo del video especifican que se prostituyen "in the flesh" (no pienso tragarme un video entero de adolescentes soltando subnormalidades).
> 
> Me parece que en este hilo se está opinando en base a los comentarios traducidos al español en You Tube, que muy probablemente ha puesto él mismo o sus representantes.
> 
> No merece la pena perder ni cinco minutos viendo esa mierda.






Edito:

Vale, ya me he tragado unos cuantos videos con ese sucnormal.

Lo voy a resumir en una imagen:


----------



## lurker (20 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> La mujera del video se refiere a la saga
> 
> pero cada libro tiene su nombre
> 
> ...




La pava dice que ha leído "Game of Thrones" a lo cual él responde que eso no es un libro. Seguramente la mujera se refiera a la saga entera, si, pero a él tampoco se le ve muy espabilao y encima va de listo


----------



## GT5 (20 Dic 2022)

Demostración de que en el foro hay >75 retrasados mentales.


----------



## Destro (20 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Pues eso, como a la basura que son
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Siento quitaros la ilusión*, a ti y a todos los que habéis escrito emocionados tras ver el vídeo de un minuto y pico de Twitter, porque tras ver más del vídeo completo, que no todo, no es lo que parece. Yo también me emocioné, porque el chico me parecía también una maravilla en cuanto a cultura comparado con las chicas, que la que habla en el vídeo de Tiktok sólo llega a nombrar un único libro, por una película, tras esforzarse.

Si veis partes del vídeo "completo" (no digo que lo veais completo, pues no merece la pena para lo que contiene, yo me he saltado partes), que ha citado otro forero en Chaval de 15 años os enseña en 1 minuto cómo debéis tratar a las PUTAS POSTPAGO veréis que el chico tampoco es muy culto pese a que haya leido la Biblia y la Torá (eso dice en una parte del vídeo).

Si apuntáis a la posición 1h17m35s veréis a qué me refiero.


*Le preguntan al chico por el teorema de Pitágoras*, uno de los teoremas matemáticos más sencillos, conocidos y más que repetidos en la eduación obligatoria. Es el que dice que la suma de los cuadrados de los catetos de un triángulo rectángulo es igual al cuadrado de la hipotensa. *El chico no conoce esto, recita otra cosa incompleta y sin ninguna relación con este teorema. Luego le preguntan por π* (pi), el número π, *y ni idea*. Parece que alguien por ahí, no el chico, dice "3,14", lo cual es incorrecto pero al menos es una aproximación a π con dos decimales (π no es un número racional y, por lo tanto, no puede expresarse con decimales, lo mismo que le sucede a raíz de 2 y a cualquier otro de los infinitos números irracionales que hay).

*Y esas preguntas sobre el teorema de Pitágoras y π se dan justo antes de que comience lo que vemos en el vídeo que hay en Twitter*. Es decir, al chico lo habían cazado antes, y justo en ese momento sale con lo de "dime/nombra diez libros". *Mostrar sólo ese trozo es una burda manipulación de la realidad. Habéis sido engañados.* Me temo que esto es algo muy habitual en internet.

Así que lo siento pero el chico para nada es culto. Habrá leído más de diez libros, posiblemente los recuerde y se haya enriquecido intelectualmente con ellos, cuando la chica igual no ha leído ni uno, pero obviamente no es una persona culta, pues ni siquiera sabe las cosas más básicas que debe saber alguien que haya realizado los estudios base obligatorios correspondientes a su edad de quince años, ni siquiera tiene un recuerdo aproximado de ellas.


----------



## Destro (20 Dic 2022)

lurker dijo:


> La pava dice que ha leído "Game of Thrones" a lo cual él responde que eso no es un libro. Seguramente la mujera se refiera a la saga entera, si, pero a él tampoco se le ve muy espabilao y encima va de listo



No creo que la chica haya leído un sólo libro completo de esa serie. Como mucho lo habrá empezado, y poco ha sacado de él, tan poco que no recuerda ni el título, y eso que está "obsesionada" con la serie 

No obstante estás en lo correcto, el chico no es espabilado, tampoco culto:





Chaval de 15 años os enseña en 1 minuto cómo debéis tratar a las PUTAS POSTPAGO


Otro que no folla ni habla inglés. Follo poco. Hablo inglés nivel C1ademas esta subtitulado. Payaso




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Destro (20 Dic 2022)

Eigentum dijo:


> Lo peor de todo, es que los libros son puta mierda fantasiosa que no aporta nada, yo tengo varios familiares que es IMPRESIONANTE lo mucho que leen, pero son libros de mierda con dragones y vampiros, romances y estupideces.
> 
> Cuando salen conversaciones serias y de verdad, se nota quien se leyó 2000 libros estúpidos y quien apenas se ha leído 15 libros sobre economía, política, historia, sociología.
> 
> Uno de mis libros favoritos, fue la biografía de Hernán Cortés, Juan de Miralles, si mal no recuerdo me lo recomendó hace mucho alguien en este foro.



+1. Y si mayoritariamente se leen estupideces, el resultado es que no se es más culto sino lo contrario, se llena la cabeza de tonterías.

Yo he conocido a gente que ha leído un montón de libros, incluso cientos en algunos casos, y no saben ni escribir con un mínimo de corrección (daba pena ver cómo escribían, todo lleno de faltas de ortografía y sin un uso mínimo de puntuación), con lo cual resulta que sus cerebros son tan incapaces que ni eso pueden sacar de la lectura. Si se lee mucho, y con atención, asimilando lo que se lee, qué menos que aprender a escribir correctamente.


----------



## Destro (20 Dic 2022)

Eigentum dijo:


> Cuando salen conversaciones serias y de verdad, se nota quien se leyó 2000 libros estúpidos y quien apenas se ha leído 15 libros sobre economía, política, historia, sociología.



+1. También muy importante es a quién se lee. No es lo mismo leer un libro de literatura o de economía de un escritor mediocre, o aún peor que mediocre, que los de las personas más formadas e inteligentes. Hay una cita muy buena, que no recuerdo ahora, de un genio (no sé si era Newton o alguien de una relevancia también muy alta) que dice algo así como que se enriqueció intelectualmente al leer directamente las obras de los mayores genios de la humanidad.


----------



## Destro (20 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> La obra literaria más grande de España va sobre un tipo que lee novela fantasiosa y se vuelve majara
> 
> Con su amor platónico, su colega gordo y calvo y un montón de movidas
> 
> ...



Sí, pero no compare Vd la calidad de esa obra cumbre con libros juveniles de poca calidad literaria como los de las dos series que menta la chica filipina. La diferencia entre leer las mejores obras de los autores de la historia de la literatura a leer obras muy inferiores de autores mediocres es enorme.

De todas formas también le digo que hay casos de personas que da igual qué lean, no absorben nada. Conocí a un hombre que había leído muchos libros, incluido El Quijote, que poca gente realmente ha leído, y no era capaz de escribir ni con un mínimo de corrección. Cuando él tenía que escribir algo daba vergüenza ajena leerlo.


----------



## Ritalapollera (20 Dic 2022)

Ni un puto libro saben nombrar... ACOJONANTE

Y luego hay que aguantar sus gilipolleces y victimismos.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gurney (21 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> *Mostrar sólo ese trozo es una burda manipulación de la realidad. Habéis sido engañados.*







No, compañero, sólo tú te engañas: el título del hilo se refiere al MODO en el que hay que tratar a las putas postpago. Da igual que el Narigudo haya o no leído más que la Pornstar wannabe. El tema es cómo la trata: con la punta de la bota, como si hablara con un subnormal desagradable

El tema es que todos los que han discrepado del chaval tienen 2 problemas:

Uno: no quieren aprender. Son la taza llena de la que habla el zen, incapaces de mejorar

Dos: creen, equivocadamente, que con sus sonrisitas forzadas, voces aún más suavizadas de lo que ya llevan de serie, sus calladas sepulcrales ante insultos y menosprecios, van a follar. Y eso no va a ser así. Es más, es que esto no va de follar: va de ser valiente

De modo que toma nota, y aprende del personajillo ese, que es el dedo que apunta a la Luna


----------



## lostsoul242 (21 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> De modo que toma nota, y aprende del personajillo ese, que es el dedo que apunta a la Luna



Y asi os va a los virgenes , que preferis a un niñato judio maricon que posiblemente haya sido sodomizado por 100 rabinos (incluido Bill Clinton) que a la Chun Li pizpi que encima lo humilla . Os veis reflejados en él


----------



## Destro (21 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> No, compañero, sólo tú te engañas: el título del hilo se refiere al MODO en el que hay que tratar a las putas postpago. Da igual que el Narigudo haya o no leído más que la Pornstar wannabe. El tema es cómo la trata: con la punta de la bota, como si hablara con un subnormal desagradable
> 
> El tema es que todos los que han discrepado del chaval tienen 2 problemas:
> 
> ...



No te has enterado de nada y sigues equivocado triplemente.

1/ El chaval ha sido humillado justo unos segundos antes del trozo del vídeo que tú sí viste y publicaste en la cabecera de este hilo. Ya quedó desenmascarado como un ignorante total para su edad. Ni sabe cuál es el teorema de Pitágoras, ni se aproxima, dice algo que no tienen ninguna relación, ni sabe qué es pi. O sea, las que llamas "putas" ya lo han derrotado y humillado.

2/ Tanto él como ellas son unos ignorantes y ejemplos de lo peor de la juventud actual, todos van a posturear a su modo, a cuál más estúpido. Así que él no es ejemplo de nada, mucho menos de cómo hay que tratar a nadie. Si él no hubiese sido también un estúpido y un ignorante no habría quedado retratado igual que ellas (esa parte que tú desconocías o has ocultado, me inclino por lo primero).

3/ Yo no tengo nada que aprender de esa basura, porque por mi edad y otras razones hay cosas que me la pelan, no voy persiguiendo ni deseando lo que tú y muchos otros del foro aún pueen perseguir. Y gracias a Dios en mis tiempos ni la sociedad ni las féminas estaban de la cabeza como hoy. Doy gracias por haber nacido en otro tiempo. Así que lo siento, no tengo que tomar nota, parece que tú sí    Así que ya imagino dónde debes de estar en ese aspecto y a qué vas a llegar si tomas a ese inútil, que no se come una rosca y es un ignorante al que hasta esas niñatas humillan, como ejemplo a seguir.

Si el ejemplo a seguir es ser un gilipollas, ser humillado por esas que llamas "putas", ser peor que ellas, pues listos vamos. Cómo no vais a estar como estáis.

Es más, tanto tu entrada, una burda manipulación, como las reacciones de los foreros, que son burdamente engañados, muestra la realidad de este foro que cada vez está más lleno de mierda, y al mismo tiempo el de la sociedad. Y dice "aprender"


----------



## Destro (21 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> No, compañero, sólo tú te engañas: el título del hilo se refiere al MODO en el que hay que tratar a las putas postpago. Da igual que el Narigudo haya o no leído más que la Pornstar wannabe. El tema es cómo la trata: con la punta de la bota, como si hablara con un subnormal desagradable
> 
> El tema es que todos los que han discrepado del chaval tienen 2 problemas:
> 
> ...



En resumen, lo que muestra tu entrada no es lo que dice el título en ningún caso ni lo que tú crees «El tema es cómo la trata: con la punta de la bota». Lo que muestras es precisamente la estupidez y postureo en la red, y la manipulación y engaño que es tan común en la misma hoy en día. Claro que para darse cuanta de eso hay que arañar algo más y no caer en el engaño como has caído tú y la mayoría.


----------



## Gurney (21 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> En resumen, lo que muestra tu entrada no es lo que dice el título en ningún caso ni lo que tú crees «El tema es cómo la trata: con la punta de la bota». Lo que muestras es precisamente la estupidez y postureo en la red, y la manipulación y engaño que es tan común en la misma hoy en día. Claro que para darse cuanta de eso hay que arañar algo más y no caer en el engaño como has caído tú y la mayoría.






Mantente viejo e incapaz de aprender


----------



## Destro (21 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Mantente viejo e incapaz de aprender




Sigues sin enterarte. Dejarás de ser joven, que eso no tiene remedio, y seguirás sin enterarte y sin aprender nada.

A ver si te enteras, que va a ser que no: ni necesito ni persigo a ninguna de esas que tú llamas "putas". Es lo que no has entenedido: no soy como tú, tanto por edad como por otras cuestiones.


----------



## Gurney (21 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Sigues sin enterarte. Dejarás de ser joven, que eso no tiene remedio, y seguirás sin enterarte y sin aprender nada.
> 
> A ver si te enteras, que va a ser que no: ni necesito ni persigo a ninguna de esas que tú llamas "putas". Es lo que no has entenedido: no soy como tú, tanto por edad como por otras cuestiones.





No perseguir putas es otra señal de ser un viejo

"Es que no quiero", "Es que son putas", "Es que tengo otros intereses, yo estoy por encima": son sólo ideítas que la razón inventa para enmascarar la falta de energía

Sí, afortunadamente somos muy diferentes, jajaja


----------



## Destro (21 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> No perseguir putas es otra señal de ser un viejo
> 
> "Es que no quiero", "Es que son putas", "Es que tengo otros intereses, yo estoy por encima": son sólo ideítas que la razón inventa para enmascarar la falta de energía
> 
> Sí, afortunadamente somos muy diferentes, jajaja



Vamos que te vas a quedar en huelebragas frustrado   
Y de ahí no vas a pasar pues ni tu cerebro ni tu físico ni tu posición te darán para más


----------



## Elmachacante (21 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Centroamerica
> 
> 
> BEANER
> ...



No parece centroamericana para nada


----------



## Burbujarras (21 Dic 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> ¿Jodan Peterson "facha"? Eres un meme andante.



Que sí, sois muy diferentes, una estrellita de buen estudiante para tí hijo mío.

El gran fifósofo Peterson, aparte de comerse owneds de Zizek y volverse acto seguido drogata, que se hizo de la farándula neocon porque no quería llamar travelos por she/her. Nivel, maribel, que ni Ye en infowars con un muñequito llamado Netanyahu.


----------



## Gurney (22 Dic 2022)

Aquí otro alfa os lo explica claramente:


----------



## Hanshiro.T (22 Dic 2022)

CiclopeBizco dijo:


> Las mujeres no tienen inquietudes, por eso nos superan en los estudios ya que no tienen nada que las distraiga.



Nos superan en estudios porque se les dan muchísimas más facilidades y oportunidades que a los hombres, no por capacidad intelectual.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (22 Dic 2022)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Nos superan en estudios porque se les dan muchísimas más facilidades y oportunidades que a los hombres, no por capacidad intelectual.





Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Nos superan en estudios porque se les dan muchísimas más facilidades y oportunidades que a los hombres, no por capacidad intelectual.





Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Nos superan en estudios porque se les dan muchísimas más facilidades y oportunidades que a los hombres, no por capacidad intelectual.



Eso también por añadidura.


----------

